# want...male Alcolapia alcalicus



## tangfish23 (Apr 12, 2003)

looking for male for my girls...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try the want ads.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Just curious, did you have a male previously, or buy juvies and wind up with all females?


----------

